
Show HN: MySellerBot: Affordable alternative to live chat - ptrenko
https://mysellerbot.com/demopage?acc=YiuvVVUVzRgZeBoqbRLIOCKCUhyVYWAJoHfuKUTk
======
leppr
The `cursor: auto;` rule in your `.reset_myseller` class removes the "pointer"
cursor when hovering over links. You should move the class up (put it on a
parent instead of directly on the <a> tag), or override it with `cursor:
pointer;`.

Also the animations are too much. They're fine for one-off transitions but not
when you're navigating the chat bubbles.

~~~
ptrenko
Thanks. Will fix this soon! Did you find the chat effective at solving doubts?

~~~
leppr
I asked "How much is it?" and it sent me unrelated answers, but maybe that
wasn't a relevant question.

~~~
ptrenko
In a real use case, price, color and other details will be mentioned already.
We expect this to be useful for complex subjective questions.

------
ptrenko
We think this tool is suited for businesses who want to provide _some_ real
time support but might not be able to afford a dedicated live chat agent.

Our testing shows that it provides precise answers about 30-40% of the time
plus another 30% of answers which are _good enough_.

Thanks!

